# Audi TT-RS 370MM Front And Rear Discs and Pads SALE PRICE



## CreweAudiParts (Feb 16, 2015)

Genuine Audi TT-RS Front and rear discs and pads with wear indicators!!

Front- 370MM Punched Discs,brake pads and pad wear indicators
Rear- 310MM Vented Discs and brake pads

*RRP £1325.99 SALE PRICE WHILE STOCKS LAST £899.00 Posted!! UK ONLY*

To order please email me on [email protected] or telephone on 01270507070


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Not a bad price but these OEM discs are total crap - I warped a set in 6 months in a car that I just use to go to work and back.


----------



## CreweAudiParts (Feb 16, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

How much just for the fronts ? Also are these the newer design ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

